# Warning , Chris Mccormick still selling Mobius



## kidcury (Jun 26, 2008)

Warning , Chris Mccormick Is still out there , He is not dead, I set up a another E Mail address and phoney name. Then i sent him an e mail saying i wanted to buy the Mobius original Seaview, greed works every time , i told him i could only afford $400 dollars, he repliied telling me he could get me one for $450 with free shipping , very generous of him. In my first post i forgot to mention this guy was also selling Mobius Models that is why i am posting on this forum. the E Mail he sent mentioned droid charge on verizon 4g lite, anybody know what that is . so be warned .if you come accross this guy do not deal with him, i dont want any body else geting ripped off. it leaves a bad taste in the mouth, ruining your meals. Kidcury


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

He is back on eBay?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Your message is very disjointed and not very clear.

He is selling Moebius models at a greatly increased price?

A little backstory would be helpful.
IIRC, was this person someone who would do a build-up of the J2 for you?

While I might remember a little, others who've joined more recently wouldn't be privy to the story at all and be left wondering what your talking about.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There is already a thread about this same guy.


----------



## kidcury (Jun 26, 2008)

Read my earlier post Titled does anybody know Chris mccormick for full story. I dont know if he is still selling on E bay, Ebay will not give any information about him other than he is still a member, and he is still a member of paypal despite my efforts to get him banned. When i ordered my product off him on E bay he was also selling Mobious models at above the normal price by a few Dollars, It was suggested in earlier threads he might have died , hence not bieng able to send my order, so that is why i set up another E Mail account under a false name to test if i could get a responce from him, as you know i did, he was tempted by my offer to pay $400 for a original Seaview model, He was selling using the name Cool Colections, i doubt he is using that name anymore, so beware he is still out there selling NECA figures, Mobius and other brands. As i said He STILL HAS PAYPAL AND E BAY MEMBERSHIP


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

I was the one who had suggested earlier that you wouldn't have known the difference between him passing away and ripping you off by ignoring you.

Apparently I was giving the benefit of the doubt to an a-hole.

I will keep him on my "do not deal with this guy" list. I'm surprised you couldn't get your money back from paypal, though. "Non-delivery of product" is way up there on their list of reasons for a refund.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

There's already one thread about this guy. No need for two.


----------



## kidcury (Jun 26, 2008)

Once the 45 days are up you are F***** there is nothing Ebay or Paypal will do to help you , And they make it extremeley difficult to contact them after this period, I have tried to tell them that this guy is is still an E Bay member and still a paypal Member, but to no availl , that is why i have posted this warning.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

kidcury said:


> Once the 45 days are up you are F***** there is nothing Ebay or Paypal will do to help you , And they make it extremeley difficult to contact them after this period, I have tried to tell them that this guy is is still an E Bay member and still a paypal Member, but to no availl , that is why i have posted this warning.


One post was enough......we got it.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)




----------

